# 12 products (including loads of bargains & freebies)... Samplecast #37 is GO!



## reutunes (Feb 24, 2017)

I've gone a bit crazy with bargains and freebies in this week's Samplecast. Episode #37 is out now so fill your boots with goodies. Thanks to everyone who contacted me this week (you know who you are) as some people had some great ideas for future shows.

Don't forget about the podcast - it's an extended version of the show with more chat, music and product demos.
Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the mention. And you have the part about the basic looking website right, blogging pushes my internet limits!


----------



## reutunes (Feb 25, 2017)

Again, I'm very confused why this post has been moved from "Sample Talk" to "Reviews (compensated)" - especially as in this episode there are no reviews. It's mainly me talking about sample libraries - hence posting "Sample Talk" as advised by Frederick many month ago. Could you please shed some light on this @Frederick Russ ?


----------



## mac (Feb 25, 2017)

Probably because your pushing people towards your youtube channel which have referral links in there. Not saying I think you're wrong for doing that, but yeah, I'd imagine that's why.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks @mac - I'm just mightily confused, as I've had confirmation from Frederick, the owner of the forum, that "Sample Talk" is the correct place to post the show.

RE: referral links - I used to post the links under the show video on this forum, but when a couple of people had an issue with this I never posted them again. This forum is a valuable resource for composers and the last thing I want to do is upset anybody - that's why I now just post the videos - which VI control friends can watch in the forum posts if preferred.


----------



## clisma (Feb 25, 2017)

Nicely done, Reuben. You always manage to give a good round-up of all things available, and even things I didn't yet know about. Love the intro music.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 25, 2017)

I associate the intro music with the sound of my wallet emptying


----------

